# Air con



## nhunh (Mar 1, 2012)

What is EER?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Energy Efficiency Ratio.


----------



## JimJ (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh man I finally get to correct Beenthere!:laughing:

Its Energy Efficiency Rating, not Ratio.:001_tongue:


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

JimJ said:


> Oh man I finally get to correct Beenthere!:laughing:
> 
> Its Energy Efficiency Rating, not Ratio.:001_tongue:


LOL... You are correct. I stand corrected. :thumbsup:


----------



## nhunh (Mar 1, 2012)

*A/CW system*

Pls let me know: 

1. What is an A/CW system? Advantages and disadvantages?

2. Where was it used? is it popular? vendors?

Thanks!:001_tongue:


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

JimJ said:


> Oh man I finally get to correct Beenthere!:laughing:
> 
> Its Energy Efficiency Rating, not Ratio.:001_tongue:


I was looking at a document from carrier the other day, and in its glossary. It listed EER as: Energy Efficiency Ratio


Don't matter to me.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

nhunh said:


> Pls let me know:
> 
> 1. What is an A/CW system? Advantages and disadvantages?
> 
> ...


A/CW? Not sure I ever heard of it.


----------



## JimJ (Jun 9, 2010)

beenthere said:


> I was looking at a document from carrier the other day, and in its glossary. It listed EER as: Energy Efficiency Ratio
> 
> 
> Don't matter to me.


LOL.........Naw I'm not letting you off the hook!:thumbsup:


----------



## JimJ (Jun 9, 2010)

beenthere said:


> A/CW? Not sure I ever heard of it.


Nope.... that one I've never heard of either.


----------



## nhunh (Mar 1, 2012)

I think it's a combination between Air con (splits system) and Water Chiller (CW system), Condenser is seperate but evaporator is combined, so that only 1 indoor unit is installed, instead of 2 (save space and money,...):yes:

How about you?


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

JimJ said:


> Nope.... that one I've never heard of either.


Oww. I never heard of A/CW ...

Maybe you just mean A/c


----------

